# Netbook won't recognize external CD rom drive??



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

Guys,

I just bought my fiance a Gateway netbook.  It's got 3 2.0 USB ports and for some reason, when I plug in it..the power led turns on on the disk drive and the install CD starts spinning but nothing ever pops up on the screen for an "install wizard" or anything..??

It's windows 7 basic with 1 GB ram and 1.66 ghz intel atom.

Thank you for any advice,

Donnie


----------



## DMGrier (Jun 23, 2010)

Stupid question but did you go into my computer and see if it shows a disc drive?


----------



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

I did go to my computer yes.  The only thing that it says is C: drive...?


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 23, 2010)

Check your device manager and see if the CD drive shows up in there.


----------



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay,
I'll look for the device manager now. 

I went in to devices and tried "find device" and it just does not show up.  like I said the led comes on and the disk spins though for a couple of seconds??


----------



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, it won't find it...it just searched as if it's looking for a bluetooth device or something wireless but this is plugged into to either 1 or 2 usb ports at once.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 23, 2010)

Have you tried the drive on another computer to verify that it's not the drive that is malfunctioning?


----------



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope, I'll go try it now on mine and post back

Thanks


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 23, 2010)

uraceulose said:


> yeah, it won't find it...it just searched as if it's looking for a bluetooth device or something wireless but this is plugged into to either 1 or 2 usb ports at once.



Have you plugged it into 2 usb ports at once to provide extra power?  I have an external portable HDD that will light up if plugged into only one port, but won't do anything unless plugged into 2 ports at once.


----------



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

1shado1 said:


> Have you plugged it into 2 usb ports at once to provide extra power?



yes


----------



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

PohTayToez said:


> Have you tried the drive on another computer to verify that it's not the drive that is malfunctioning?



okay, tried my laptop upstairs now too and no luck. the rom drive won't even light up the LED when plugged in to 2 usb ports at once??

Should I just go return this cd rom and get her another brand?

It seemed like a good once, LG brand and all..


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 23, 2010)

uraceulose said:


> okay, tried my laptop upstairs now too and no luck. the rom drive won't even light up the LED when plugged in to 2 usb ports at once??
> 
> Should I just go return this cd rom and get her another brand?
> 
> It seemed like a good once, LG brand and all..



LG is normally quality, it's possible you just got a lemon.  I'm sure they're not all bad, so if you want to get the same model I wouldn't recommend against it.


----------



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

PohTayToez said:


> LG is normally quality, it's possible you just got a lemon.  I'm sure they're not all bad, so if you want to get the same model I wouldn't recommend against it.[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks man, I'll just run back to best buy and grab her another one.
> 
> Later:good:


----------



## uraceulose (Jun 23, 2010)

okay got it going.  went and bought an HP drive instead. works great.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------

